# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Intro

## Sybon

Hi.. This is Sybon. I have completed my Graduation in Industrial Engineering. I am working in Production and Supply chain planning last 5 years. Besides that, I need to work with a lot of data and for this reason I am using advance excel formula in my daily life. _[reference to external paid services site removed by moderator]_

Best Wishes
Sybon

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Sybon, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> Hi.. This is Sybon. I have completed my Graduation in Industrial Engineering. I am working in Production and Supply chain planning last 5 years. Besides that, I need to work with a lot of data and for this reason I am using advance excel formula in my daily life. 
> Best Wishes
> Sybon



Sybon, welcome to the Forum! We are happy to have you here answering questions that are asked. However, we do not permit our platform to be used to promote paid services on other sites.

----------


## Pallavivorkk

Hi...This is Pallavi. I am a Procurement Analyst working in Bangalore, India. I am looking forward to use this community to learn excel shortcuts.

Thanks

----------

